# Sauvergarder fichiers python/les exécuter dans le terminal



## AladdinVonSane (24 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour tout le monde, 

J'apprends actuellement le python, grâce au tuto du site du zéro, enfin openclassroom, et je rencontre un problème, et je ne trouve de réponse aucune réponse sur des forums alors que ça paraît tout c** ce que je veux faire, je dois pas être un développeur né... 

Alors voilà, je veux écrire mon code python (qui permet de savoir si une année est byssextile ou non, je débute) dans un fichier .py, en utilisant Textedit, puis l'ouvrir via PythonLuncher qui utilise Terminal. 

Avant le "code en tant que tel", j'ai mit les lignes suivantes : 
#!/Users/aladdinvonsane/Desktop/Python/bissextyle.py
# -*- coding: utf-8 -*-

Et voilà ce que me répond le terminal 

AladdinVonSane:~ aladdinvonsane$ cd '/Users/aladdinvonsane/Desktop/Python/' && '/Users/aladdinvonsane/Desktop/Python/bissextyle.py'  '/Users/aladdinvonsane
-bash: /Users/aladdinvonsane/Desktop/Python/bissextyle.py: Permission denied

Est ce que quelqu'un voit où est mon problème ? J'ai essayé différents chemins d'accès dans ma première ligne de code python (comme enlever le byssextile.py qui n'est rien d'autre au le nom de mon fichier, et dans ce cas là le terminal me répond que c'est un 'directory', un dossier donc, c'est bien ça ? )

Voilà voilà... merci par avance de vos réponses en tous cas !


----------



## Larme (24 Janvier 2014)

Dans l'doute :

```
ls -la | grep "bissextyle.py"
```

Est-ce que tu as un droit d'exécution ?


----------



## AladdinVonSane (24 Janvier 2014)

Je suppose comme je suis seul utilisateur de mon ordi, que c'est moi qui ai créé le fichier, sinon je peux l'obtenir ? 
Sinon ou est ce que je place la ligne de code que tu m'as fourni ? (Merci en tous cas ! )


----------



## Larme (24 Janvier 2014)

J'ai fait une faute de frappe, j'ai corrigé le « le » en « ls ».

Sinon, de mémoire, ça fait longtemps que j'en ai pas fait, mais les script shells avaient besoin d'être en "x" (exécutables). D'où la commande pour lire les droits. Suivi d'un _chmod_ au besoin.


----------



## osnola (24 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,


AladdinVonSane a dit:


> ...
> Avant le "code en tant que tel", j'ai mit les lignes suivantes :
> #!/Users/aladdinvonsane/Desktop/Python/bissextyle.py
> # -*- coding: utf-8 -*-


en dehors d'une erreur possible sur les droits d'execution la premiere ligne commençant par "#!" est sensé indiquer le programme qui doit lire et exécuter ce script : voir Shebang - Wikipédia ; à mon avis, elle devrait plutôt ressembler à

```
#!/usr/bin/python
```


----------



## AladdinVonSane (24 Janvier 2014)

Dac, comment je peux faire passer les scripts en 'x' ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h39 ----------

ah ok sans doute j 'ai vu cette ligne dans différents tuto, mais je croyais que c'était un exemple... merci !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h40 ----------

Je pense aussi que  c'est un problème dans les réglages de mon 'Python Luncher', je vais regarder ça plus attentivement, merci encore de vos réponse !


----------



## osnola (24 Janvier 2014)

AladdinVonSane a dit:


> Dac, comment je peux faire passer les scripts en 'x' ?


il est possible d'obtenir les manuels de chaque commande en tapant

```
man chmod
man man
```
sinon tu peux regarder chmod - Wikipédia


----------

